# Verschiedene Dämpfer im M3



## Downhoehl (18. Dezember 2007)

Da ich nicht 100% zufrieden mit meinem DHX im M3 bin (bei schnellen Schlägen zu unsensiebel und er schlägt auch gerne bei schnellen, nicht besonders hohen Sprüngen durch), wollte ich diesen über Winter bei motopitkan tunen lassen.

Jetzt hab ich aber schon öfters mal gehört , das da ein getunter Swinger noch besser gehen würde. Wer kann dazu den was konkretes sagen? und wie sieht es mit den Luft-Gegenstücken aus: Evolver und DHX-Air (würde halt wieder ein bisschen gewicht sparen)? Ich hab den "alten M3"-Rahmen mit dem 73er IL , also sollte zumindest der DHX-Air besser passen als am neueren....


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Dezember 2007)

wieviel bar hast du in der kammer ? wie schwer bist du ? das frühe durchschlagen deutet eher auf ne andere ursache hin als dass dies am dämfer lege...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (25. Dezember 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> wieviel bar hast du in der kammer ? wie schwer bist du ? das frühe durchschlagen deutet eher auf ne andere ursache hin als dass dies am dämfer lege...



Ich wiege 73kg, so wie Gott mich schuf , fahre ne 400er Feder und hab in der Kammer 12,5bar drin...... Bei normalen Drops ist alles kein Thema, nur eben bei schnelle Sprünge, geht er ungewöhnlich schnell auf Anschlag...

Ich hab den Rahmen ja gebraucht gekauft und ich gehe davon aus, das der Dämpfer dann in den letzten 3 Jahren keinen Service gesehen hat, kann mir also gut vorstellen, das er nach nem Service wieder besser läuft. Daher will ich ihn ja übern Winter einschicken zum Service bzw. Tuning.
Ist halt nur die Frage ob der Rahmen noch besser laufen würde mit nem getunten Swinger bzw. wie gut mit nem Evolver oder DHX-Air?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (26. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe auch den Dhx 5 ,fahr mit 10 Bar in der Kammer, Luftkammer habe ich halber verkleinert, als Feder habe ich auch ne 400 ,mit 78 kg , Pro Pedal habe ich 4 Klicks drin,  Durchschläge habe ich nur relativ selten wenn überhaupt.
Ich kann dir nur sagen das mein M3 sehr sensibel auf kleine Schläge reagiert .
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal die Lufkammer ganz verkleinern damit er am Ende Progessiver wird ,und vielleicht ist deine Zugstufe auch ein Tick zu langsam das er nicht schnell genug nach kommt.
Aber wenn er 3 Jahre keinen  Service bekommen hat, kann es auch einfach sein das das Öl nicht mehr das besste ist und er dadurch einfach nit mehr besser gehen kann ( und dann ist das besste ein Tuning motopitkan oder  aikira  )


----------



## DH_RYDA (27. Dezember 2007)

ich fahre auch eine M3 mit DHX 5.0 und bin auch unzufrieden. werde mir einen Swinger 6-Way reintun und in bei MP tunen lassen.

der swinger geht um welten besser, weil er eine vernünftige dämpfung über den ganzen federweg hat. der Fox ist einfach komplett unterdämpft (im HighSpeed-Bereich). darum sackt er auch so durch den fw....

also weg damit kann ich nur sagen....


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Dezember 2007)

also ich war/bin mit meinem dhx recht zufrieden (keine durchschläge mim coil; mim dhx air schon, wobei das für mich nurn test war) , allerdings hab ich ihn aus gegebenem anlass mal zu tf geschickt der passt ihn ja ans jeweilige fahrwerk an... kann ja bei zeiten mal berichten was dabei rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Downhoehl (27. Dezember 2007)

@Steppenwolf1980: Kammer ist leider schon auf ganz klein :-(
Hab im BigHit zu seiner Zeit auch einen DHX-Coil drin gehabt, und der hat auch deutlich besser auf Verstellungen reagiert, daher mein Gedanke das der Dämpfer auch dringend nen Service benötigt.

@DH_RYDA:Hast du schonmal nen Swinger im M3 Probegefahren?Wenn ja, hatte der SPV oder wurde es ausgebaut? Btw: hast du an deinem Tazer jetzt schon den Dekor-Satz vom UZZI drauf gemacht?

@Bachmayeah: Über eine Bericht wenn der Air wieder da ist würde ich mich freuen..

Hat jemand schonmal nen Evolver gefahren? müsste auch nicht unbedingt im M3 sein.


----------



## fx:flow (27. Dezember 2007)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> @Bachmayeah: Über eine Bericht wenn der Air wieder da ist würde ich mich freuen..



den air hat er verkauft/benutzt er nicht mehr.

er hat seinen dhx coil zu tftuned geschickt.


----------



## Downhoehl (27. Dezember 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> den air hat er verkauft/benutzt er nicht mehr.
> 
> er hat seinen dhx coil zu tftuned geschickt.



Dann hab ich das wohl falschherum verstanden, sorry


----------



## DH_RYDA (27. Dezember 2007)

ja, bin ein M3 gefahren mit ähnlicher ausstattung, gleicher grösse und sogar gleiche federhärte(450) und das auf einem trail, den ich in und auswendig kenne....

obwohl es fast ident ist, fährt es sich komplett anders, wesentlich agiler aber auch straffe. könnte sogar eine 400er feder fahren, was mit dem DHX unmöglich wäre. das hauptmanko ist beim DHX, dass es eben durch den FW durchsackt. das merk ich z.B. wenn ich Doubles surfe. da sinkt der dämpfer zuweit durch bzw. wird dann ja auch der Radstand länger, was das surfen ein bisschen schwerer macht. das ganze ist liegt am Fox, weil ich noch ein 6.6 habe mit DHX Air und da ist es genaus dasselbe problem. hier werd ich auf einen Evolver umsteigen (bis auf die Luftfederung mit dem Swinger ident).


die Swinger am M3 haben anscheinend kein SPV (man bekommt in auch ohne und ist sogar 50-70 billiger!!!!)


um das Tazer hab ich mich noch nicht gekümmert, weil ich in letzter zeit sehr beschftigt war. wahrscheinlich verkauf ich den rahmen aus zeitgründen wieder (was mich sehr traurig macht)


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Dezember 2007)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Dann hab ich das wohl falschherum verstanden, sorry



exakt.. der dhx air ging mim "alten" m3 wech.. und im neuen war ein coil mit der rcs feder und der iss nun mit der bocksah beim tim.



DH_RYDA schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich verkauf ich den rahmen aus zeitgründen wieder (was mich sehr traurig macht)



böses faul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (27. Dezember 2007)

ach wahrscheinlich krieg ichs eh nicht übers herz in zu verkaufen....
anderseit muss man mal die freizeit für 3 bikes haben....


----------



## KONA_pepe (27. Dezember 2007)

Zum Thema evolver...

Ich fahre in meinem Zonenschein einen evolver 6 isx und einen DHX 5.0.

Der DHX muss sehr gut abgestimmt werden, damit er nicht durchschlägt... hab ich leider zu spät erkannt un den evolver gekauft.

Es spricht schön an und lässt sich wirksam einstellen. Allergings muss man ihn etwas "straffer" abstimmen, damit er nicht durchschlägt. Dadurch geht etwas vom Ansprechverhalten flöten aber er wird schluckfreudiger. Für "Sofaliebhaber" ist er nichts außer wenn der Rahmen vlt. selbst am Ende progressif wird und man dadurch die weiche Abstimmung ausgleichen kann.


> edith: Akira kann die Luftkammer verkleinern, wodurch man ihn mit weniger Druck fahren kann, er aber deswegen nich häufiger durchschlägt.



In Wildbad hatte ich ihn leider einmal zu weich abgestimmt und er ist oft durchgeschlagen; hatte am Ende vom DH so viel Luft verloren, dass ich praktisch HT gerfahren bin...   

Wenn man ein softes Fahrwerk will ist ein richtig eingestellter DHX besser. Ist zwar gut doppelt so schwer aber das Ansprechverhalten macht das wieder gut.


----------



## Downhoehl (28. Dezember 2007)

@ DH_RYDA & KONA_pepe: Danke , das sind doch schonmal aussagen mit denen man was anfangen kann. 

Ich denke ich werde meine DHX zum Service schicken und den dann als Ersatz-Dämpfer behalten und einfach es mal riskieren und einen Evolver anschaffen (der dann auch zu MP oder Akira geht). 

@DH_RYDA: Sag doch mal bescheid wenn dein Evolver für´s 6.6 wieder von MP da ist, würde mich brennend interesieren wie der dann geht.....

und das mit dem Tazer kannst du echt nicht machen


----------



## DH_RYDA (29. Dezember 2007)

werde dann berichten....eine 08er Nixon kommt übrigens auch rein (statt einer Pike 454)

das mit dem TazerHT überleg ich mir noch, ausserdem scheint eh niemand interesse zu haben....


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Dezember 2007)

Offtopic: Na dann mach doch mal ein Bild von dem HT. Evtl hilfts bei deiner Anzeige Interesse zu wecken.


----------



## DH_RYDA (29. Dezember 2007)

ja, bin in moment nicht zu hause....darum...aber übermorgen gibts ein bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

